# How many bikes will you buy in 2013?



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2012)

How many bikes will you buy in 2013?

0 to 1
2 to 4
5 to 7
8 to 10
11 or more
 at the end of the year, see how close you guessed.

I'm up to 8 and it's only March 12.....


----------



## panelman (Dec 31, 2012)

I plan on trying to acquire 3, so that will probably turn into 5-7. I will definitely have to find more storage room.


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Dec 31, 2012)

*as many as i can*

i always seem to do better in the wintertime. in 2013 i hope to get as many as i can comfortably handle. prob too many... i dont know where to start now.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2012)

bikedudeomaha said:


> i always seem to do better in the wintertime. in 2013 i hope to get as many as i can comfortably handle. prob too many... i dont know where to start now.




...start by telling me type you are looking for...pm me!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 31, 2012)

I looked at my collection and 24 bicycles acquired in 2012 have been keepers...that's a lot and probably 1/2 that in the new year is a acceptable ween, so I will say 12.
Chris


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 31, 2012)

Just one off my short "Wish List".


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 31, 2012)

^

Yep, What Gary said. All I want to do is add one to my collection from my top ten list, anything else would be icing on the cake.

 Possibly one more, some undiscovered surprise or something...


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 31, 2012)

Seriously, between 2 and 300 bikes. hopefully a hundred or so antiques


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 31, 2012)

As many as I can!


----------



## OldRider (Dec 31, 2012)

I doubt I'll be making any vintage bike purchases, I have what I want and thats enough. However about 3 hours west of me where my daughter lives the country roads around her are littered with old abandoned farms that no picker has gone through yet I don't think. My daughter is working on finding out who owns all these places and we'll take it from there. Who knows what we'll find!


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 31, 2012)

Does one that was purchased in 2012 but arriving in 2013 count


----------



## npence (Dec 31, 2012)

I probably been averaging around 50 bikes a year for the last 4 years so hope that doesn't change and been adding at least 5 keepers a year. The whole problem is my taste is getting more and more expensive and I only spend the money on bikes from what I make on bikes. So probably will have to start turning more bikes and keeping less to get the bikes I want.
Happy new year.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2012)

I said 2-4 but I really just want to knock one of the biggies off my list--Bluebird. It always seems like something hits the radar that I hadn't anticipated but I'm about at capacity so I need to be selective and maybe weed a few out. Best to everyone for the New Year! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclebuster (Jan 1, 2013)

I would be very happy with just a tank for my airflow.


----------



## mruiz (Jan 1, 2013)

Buy, well the one Arocycle on the bay as we speek is going for 3,500.00 and no signs of stopping. So finding one those is going to be a hard buger.
I will like just one tank bike from the 30"s. For 2013 Maybe a Majestic
 Mitch


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2013)

mruiz said:


> Buy, well the one Arocycle on the bay as we speek is going for 3,500.00 and no signs of stopping. So finding one those is going to be a hard buger.
> I will like just one tank bike from the 30"s. For 2013 Maybe a Majestic
> Mitch




That abomination on Ebay isn't even a real Aerocycle. The deal was a couple of weeks ago on the restored bike that went for about $6800. Santi has a '36 Majestic Motorbike for sale that is nearly complete. V/r Shawn


----------



## mruiz (Jan 1, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> That abomination on Ebay isn't even a real Aerocycle. The deal was a couple of weeks ago on the restored bike that went for about $6800. Santi has a '36 Majestic Motorbike for sale that is nearly complete. V/r Shawn




I have to sell a buch of middleweights first, got 2 Corvettes trying to find a home for them now. I gues I have to drop the price.
That majectic is nice.


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2013)

As many as I can......


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 3, 2013)

Well only 2 days into 2013, I bought a bicycle from a local auction near Philadelphia, so my downsizing plans are not off to a good start :eek:
She had something I just had to have though.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jan 3, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Well only 2 days into 2013, I bought a bicycle from a local auction near Philadelphia, so my downsizing plans are not off to a good start :eek:
> She had something I just had to have though.
> Chris
> View attachment 79030




if those are tripple drops I'd be interested if you part. bri.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Well only 2 days into 2013, I bought a bicycle from a local auction near Philadelphia, so my downsizing plans are not off to a good start :eek:
> She had something I just had to have though.
> Chris
> View attachment 79030




Dibs on the fenders! Just kidding...V/r Shawn


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 3, 2013)

2013 Looks like it may be a little harder to buy some of the vintage beauties.  I don’t know how it has been in other areas. But I have noticed that I have heard the words American Pickers and EBay come out of people’s mouths more so in 2012 than any other year. I love the hobbie. I Bought 65 Vintage bicycles in 2012 and sold 52 of them. Not a bad year. Had a lot of fun. Went some cool places met some really nice people. People that will be friends for life now because of are hobbies. BUT that all being said.  A lot of people that really do not know what they are looking at. Will Buy 20 dollar bikes for 75 or 100 dollars and try to sell them on eBay or in there antique shops for 200 Dollars. Now They are stuck with them. Just using this as an example. SO in a nut shell I believe 2013 will be a tougher year to buy Vintage bicycles because of American Pickers and eBay. Just something I have noticed.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm at 13 and counting...


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm already at 20, 10 more than I thought..... :eek:


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 6, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> Just one off my short "Wish List".




Ended up buying 2 so double what I thought.


1915 Sears Chief which was on my short wish list
circa 1956 Girardengo Twinbar which was not even on my wish list but I truly love it

For 2014, shooting for one off my still short "Wish List" which as of today includes:

Indian motorbike or roadster
Racycle
Lindy
WWI 1920-21 Columbia Military
WWII Columbia Military G519
1934-35 Columbia Streamline Airider TwinBar

Of course my short wish list always seems to evolve.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 6, 2013)

*I don't how I missed this thread but...*

the year ain't over yet so I voted anyway. Here is what I have bought this year:

1) NOS 1992 Huffy Stalker (mens, in the collection for now)
2) 1984 Coast-to-Coast Marquis (mens, Huffy built, sold it)
3) 1972 Foremost (mens, Huffy built, fixing it up, will be for sale)
4) 1964 Huffy Eldorado (parts bike, complete mens bike full of rust)
5) 1966 Huffy Eldorado (mens, project)
6) 1964 Firestone 500 II (mens, project)
7) 1964 Firestone Speed Cruiser II (parts bike, mens bike missing wheels and fenders)
8) 1970s Japanese lightweight (parted out, was missing the brakes and a womens frame)

So as of November 6, I am within my goal


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 8, 2013)

I bought 17 that I can remember....Sounds funny but I have them all over so when I count I have to say "lets see 3 in that room, 2 upstairs, 1 over there, 2 in the barn..." But at least 17 this year!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok, years almost over, how did you do?
I bought 22, or 12 over.... :eek:  (sold 19) so up 3


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2013)

I said 2-4 and hoped to get a Bluebird. I bought 16, sold 5 and as close as I got to the Bluebird was a Skylark! I did pick up other really nice stuff such as an Autocycle, a 4 Gill, a couple more Five Bars, a Hex Tube, and some other neat stuff. Ok now focus for 2014--Bluebird! V/r Shawn


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 18, 2013)

Thankfully I was able to add 10 Ivers back into my collection . 8 came in one purchase . Being specific on Iver Johnson bikes makes it more difficult to find , especially when I have friendly competition from 2 others in the area . Joining The CABE was a big plus , hopefully it pays off for 2014 .


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 18, 2013)

*Well more than I expected bought in 2013 .....*

I ended up buying 247 bikes this year ... & I sold 7 .. so I guess that's why my storage is full ...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 18, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I ended up buying 247 bikes this year ... & I sold 7 .. so I guess that's why my storage is full ...




Holy sheeeeettttt man!... I have 3 this year..


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 18, 2013)

I guess all I added this year was a whizzer and the motormaster, so 2


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 18, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I ended up buying 247 bikes this year ... & I sold 7 .. so I guess that's why my storage is full ...




  Am I on the wrong coast ?  Warm with bicycles plentiful !


----------



## catfish (Dec 18, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I ended up buying 247 bikes this year ... & I sold 7 .. so I guess that's why my storage is full ...




247!!!!   I think we have a winner!!!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 18, 2013)

I bought about 20. But I also bout this....


----------



## vincev (Dec 18, 2013)

I will go with 5


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 19, 2013)

*Whoops ... typo*



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I ended up buying 247 bikes this year ... & I sold 7 .. so I guess that's why my storage is full ...




I just checked back & there has been a typo - 24 is the number - not 247 - When I posted I was on my way out the door & didn't realize I must've hit the 4 & 7 on the number pad together - sorry guys - 

I would say of the 24 I would say half were quality - & the others I couldn't pass up deal wise & as usual were missing this & that - still more bikes than I needed either way


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2013)

still ahead of me.....


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 19, 2013)

*and*



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I just checked back & there has been a typo - 24 is the number - not 247 - When I posted I was on my way out the door & didn't realize I must've hit the 4 & 7 on the number pad together - sorry guys -
> 
> I would say of the 24 I would say half were quality - & the others I couldn't pass up deal wise & as usual were missing this & that - still more bikes than I needed either way




I WAS feeling better for a little while


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> I WAS feeling better for a little while




...so we can assume you are a goodly amt. over 24?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 19, 2013)

*Well .......*



bricycle said:


> ...so we can assume you are a goodly amt. over 24?




I bought 24 sold 7 .... so at least 17 at the moment ... I will need to clear up some space coming up for the pre New Years resolution ... Just bikes I don't ride or ones that I have moved away from that I can pass down to the right buyer / next care taker who is willing to pay fair value .. I will be listing some stuff for sale soon ..


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 19, 2013)

*Safe*



bricycle said:


> ...so we can assume you are a goodly amt. over 24?




Very safe assumption


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Very safe assumption




let us know if you have an over-stock sale.....


----------

